# Fishing for Families Inshore Fishing Tournament



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

All proceeds from this event benefit Ronald McDonald House Charities of Northwest Florida which provides the best available Home-Away-From-Home and source of respite and resources for children and families of children suffering a medical crisis. For more information including a schedule of events, email [email protected] or contact a Gulf Power Transformer at 850-429-2282


----------



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Fishing For Families Tournament*

Trying to get the "Fishing For Families Brouchure" up on the forum. The Inshore Tournament is still on. Capt's meeting on July 30th, and the tournament is on the 31st. For information contact Cleve Posey at: 
Please make checks payable to: “Gulf Power Transformers”
Mail to: ATTN: Cleve Posey
One Energy Place, Pensacola, FL 32520-0340
For more information, please call 850-429-2282
or visit the Fundraising page at Ronald McDonald House Charities of Northwest Florida, Inc..​
To donate by credit card, contact or visit: Ronald McDonald House


----------



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Fishing For Families Payout*

*Saturday, July 31, 2010
Grand Lagoon Yacht Club​*Inshore Slam -​​​​_one of each species_​_
_Speckled Trout
Redfish
Flounder
Largest Fish -​​​​_any other species_​_
_$1,000
$500
$500
$500​$250


----------



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Information about the tournament*

*2010*
*All proceeds from Fishing for Families*
*goes to Ronald McDonald House*
*Charities of Northwest Florida which*
*provides the Best available Home-Away-*
*From-Home and source of respite and*
*resources for children and families of*
*children suffering a medical crisis.*
*Official Entry Form*
*Saturday, July 31,2010*
*Grand Lagoon Yacht Club*
_Captain’s Meeting - 6:30pm_
Friday, July 30th
_Awards Presentation - 5:00pm_
Saturday, July 31st
Captain’s Name
Angler
Additional Angler
Address
City, State, Zip
Home Phone
Date
Amount Paid​

*Entry Fee *
​​​​*(tax deductible) Please check all that apply.*

$100 per boat​

(2 anglers)


$50 each


additional angler


$50 bank


fishing​

_Children 12 and under fish FREE_​

*Saturday, July 31, 2010*​

*Grand Lagoon Yacht Club*​​

Inshore Slam - ​

​​_one of each species_

Speckled Trout​

Redfish


Flounder


Largest Fish - ​

​​_any other species_

$1,000​

$500


$500


$500


$250​

*-Awards 2010-*​

*Fishing For Families*​

*Fishing For Families *​

​​​​gulf power _[FONT=Garamond,Italic][FONT=Garamond,Italic]Transformers[/FONT][/FONT]_​

*Plant Crist Chapter*


Please make checks payable to: “Gulf Power Transformers”​

Mail to: ATTN: Cleve Posey


One Energy Place, Pensacola, FL 32520-0340


For more information, please call 850-429-2282


or visit the Fundraising page at Ronald McDonald House Charities of Northwest Florida, Inc..


To donate by credit card, contact or visit: Ronald McDonald House


5154 Bayou Blvd., Pensacola, FL 32503


M-F 8-7, Sat. 9-6, Sun 12-5. Call 850-477-2273​

***Deadline for Sponsorship (tax deductible) is July 23, 2010.​

gulf power ​

​​_[FONT=Garamond,Italic][FONT=Garamond,Italic]Transformers[/FONT][/FONT]_​

*Plant Crist Chapter*


gulf power ​

​​_[FONT=Garamond,Italic][FONT=Garamond,Italic]Transformers[/FONT][/FONT]_​

​
​


----------



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

We would like to know if anyone is planning on fishing this tournament. Hopefully we will have a good turn out for the Ronald McDonald house. Let us know your thoughts.


----------



## R. Long (Apr 22, 2009)

i know 4 people that are guaranteed in... Should be a good one


----------



## R. Long (Apr 22, 2009)

is the tournament going to be blast off again. 

Tournament hours? still Daylight till 5pm right


----------



## cpos42656 (Aug 24, 2008)

Blast off at safe daylight, scales open Sat. @ 3:00 pm closing at 4:00 pm. Captian meeting Friday 6:00 pm at the Grand Lagoon Yacht Club. For more info visit the Fundraising page at Ronald McDonald House Charities of Northwest Florida, Inc..


----------



## rigrunner05 (May 8, 2008)

we've got a team of 4 ready to go!


----------

